# Beer Fobbing, What Is It?



## albrews (3/1/07)

hi, could someone help with the term "beer fobbing" as used in the downey beer manual,as i don't have access to a manual at the moment. any info would be appreciated.

cheers alan


----------



## sah (3/1/07)

albrews said:


> hi, could someone help with the term "beer fobbing" as used in the downey beer manual,as i don't have access to a manual at the moment. any info would be appreciated.



I think it means foaming.

Scott


----------



## Wortgames (3/1/07)

As far as I know it just means foaming.

It's more of a pain for commercial premises, as they can waste heaps of time and beer whenever a keg blows dry and fills the line with gas and foam.

Fob detectors shut off the line when they detect the end of the keg, so the line stays full of beer. This way the staff can replace a keg without too much interference or wastage.


----------



## albrews (3/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> As far as I know it just means foaming.
> 
> It's more of a pain for commercial premises, as they can waste heaps of time and beer whenever a keg blows dry and fills the line with gas and foam.
> 
> Fob detectors shut off the line when they detect the end of the keg, so the line stays full of beer. This way the staff can replace a keg without too much interference or wastage.



hi, thanks for the info, and message understood

cheers alan


----------



## MHB (3/1/07)

FOB is the acronym for Foam On Beer, it is a big field of study and encompasses the ingredients that make up the beer and the brewhouse operation as well as fermentation choices. The packaging, carbonation and serving all come into the field.

Brewers talk about foam building ingredients, and foam positive and foam negative processes, the same grist can give a flat looking unexciting beer or a bucket of foam. Then there is head forming and head retaining products and process effects - and on it goes.

I think I should put this in my signature:-
"Everything you do affects the finished beer"

MHB


----------

